# 0.1 DKIM_INVALID bei E-Mail Domains



## thomas10 (24. Nov. 2020)

Hallo, ich habe eine E-Mail bei ISPconfig angelegt und den dazugehörigen DKIM-Eintrag generieren lassen und dann bei meinem Domain-Provider eingetragen (siehe Anhänge). Trotzdem wird bei dkimvalidator.com "0.1 DKIM_INVALID DKIM or DK signature exists, but is not valid" angezeigt. Was könnte da das Problem sein? Ich sage schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## gb78 (24. Nov. 2020)

Das erste und letzte " fehlt.


----------



## thomas10 (25. Nov. 2020)

Also müssten alle Einträge so aussehen?



Das Ergebnis sieht so aus:
*Message is NOT marked as spam*
Points breakdown: 
-0.0 SPF_HELO_PASS          SPF: HELO matches SPF record
 0.1 DKIM_SIGNED            Message has a DKIM or DK signature, not necessarily
                            valid
 0.1 DKIM_INVALID           DKIM or DK signature exists, but is not valid
 0.0 BODY_SINGLE_WORD       Message body is only one word (no spaces)


----------



## gb78 (25. Nov. 2020)

Nein, nur im Eintrag default._domainkey.mail den Text so rein kopieren wie im Ispconfig, bei mail und dmarc wieder raus. Ich hatte auch schon Settings, da ging es ganz ohne ", aber in deinem ersten Beitrag fehlen das erste und letzte " und mittendrin sind sie noch drin. Entweder alles so wie im Panel angeben, oder ganz ohne ", aber so ein Mittelding geht nicht.


----------



## thomas10 (25. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe es jetzt nochmal aus ISPconfig kopiert. Ist es jetzt richtig?


----------



## gb78 (25. Nov. 2020)

So sollte es stimmen.


----------



## thomas10 (25. Nov. 2020)

Leider kommt bei dkimvalidator.com immer noch:


```
SpamAssassin Score: 0.201
Message is NOT marked as spam
Points breakdown:
0.0 RCVD_IN_DNSWL_BLOCKED  RBL: ADMINISTRATOR NOTICE: The query to
                            DNSWL was blocked.  See
                            http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/DnsBlocklists#dnsbl-block
                             for more information.
                            [37.221.192.201 listed in list.dnswl.org]
-0.0 SPF_HELO_PASS          SPF: HELO matches SPF record
0.1 DKIM_SIGNED            Message has a DKIM or DK signature, not necessarily
                            valid
0.1 DKIM_INVALID           DKIM or DK signature exists, but is not valid
0.0 BODY_SINGLE_WORD       Message body is only one word (no spaces)
```
und bei mail-tester.com:


```
Message has a DKIM or DK signature, not necessarily valid
This rule is automatically applied if your email contains a DKIM signature but other positive rules will also be added if your DKIM signature is valid. See immediately below.
```
Was soll denn da noch nicht valid sein?


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2020)

Vielleicht hat auch nur der dkim validator ein problem und unterstützt aufgeteilte dkim signaturen nicht. Versuch mal in dem dkim string den Du eingefügt hast das "" was sich mitten im string befindet raus zu nehmen.


----------



## thomas10 (26. Nov. 2020)

Zitat von Till:


> Vielleicht hat auch nur der dkim validator ein problem und unterstützt aufgeteilte dkim signaturen nicht. Versuch mal in dem dkim string den Du eingefügt hast das "" was sich mitten im string befindet raus zu nehmen.


Dann müsste es so aussehen oder?






Leider hat das nichts gebracht:


```
SpamAssassin Score: -3.579
Message is NOT marked as spam
Points breakdown:
-5.0 RCVD_IN_DNSWL_HI       RBL: Sender listed at https://www.dnswl.org/,
                            high trust
                            [37.221.192.201 listed in list.dnswl.org]
-0.0 SPF_HELO_PASS          SPF: HELO matches SPF record
 0.1 DKIM_SIGNED            Message has a DKIM or DK signature, not necessarily
                            valid
 0.1 DKIM_INVALID           DKIM or DK signature exists, but is not valid
 1.2 BODY_SINGLE_WORD       Message body is only one word (no spaces)
```
Bei Mailtester ein ähnliches Ergebnis:






						Spam Test Result
					

You sent us an email? Check here if it passed our tests




					www.mail-tester.com


----------



## gb78 (26. Nov. 2020)

Bei mail-tester.com hast du ein Score von 10/10. 
SpamAssassin scheint erstmal standardmäßig 0.1 abzuziehen, wenn DKIM signiert ist, gibt dir aber später punkte wieder.
Teste mal hiermit: https://www.appmaildev.com/de/dkim


----------



## thomas10 (26. Nov. 2020)

Da kommt das bei raus...

Es sollte also passen, wenn ich das richtig lese. Leider kann ich trotzdem keine Mails an Microsoft-Accounts senden, die werden abgewiesen. Ein Delisting habe ich beantragt, aber ohne Erfolg bis jetzt. Ich hatte gedacht, es liegt an meiner Config.


----------

